# Post Free Programming Books Here



## Gigacore (Nov 24, 2007)

*Free Programming Books*



> _A single book at the right time can change our views dramatically, give a quantum boost to our knowledge, help us construct a whole new outlook on the world and our life. Isn't it odd that we don't seek those experiences more systematically? _
> Steve Leveen, The Little Guide to Your Well-Read Life, Levenger Press, 2005, p. 11



*C/C++*

*An Introduction to C++ Programming*
C++ is a programming language substantially different from C. Many see C++ as "a better C than C," or as C with some add-ons. I believe that to be wrong, and I intend to teach C++ in a way that makes use of what the language can offer. C++ shares the same low level constructs as C, however, and I will assume some knowledge of C in this course. You might want to have a look at the C introduction course to get up to speed on that language.
Download Link (Enter the code and download, 207 KB)
- Björn Fahller
_________________________________________________________________

*A Beginners C++*
A Beginners Book
Download Link

_________________________________________________________________

*C++ GUI Programming With Qt 3*
The Qt toolkit is a C++ class library and a set of tools for building multiplatform
GUI programs using a “write once, compile anywhere” approach. Qt lets
programmers use a single source tree for applications that will run on Windows
95 to XP, Mac OS X, Linux, Solaris, HP-UX, and many other versions of
Unix with X11.A version of Qt is also available for Embedded Linux, with the
same API.
Download Link (Enter the code and download, 19.2 MB)
- Jasmin Blanchette, Mark Summerfield
_________________________________________________________________


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 24, 2007)

nice 1.
keep them coming.
I will also post here whenever I will get.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 24, 2007)

^ thanks, but keep posting


----------



## choudang (Nov 24, 2007)

gr8 post... thanks.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 24, 2007)

*C# Basics*

Online Book


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 24, 2007)

thanks to Gigacore....
i also want to add some good online tutorial on it, but i think many people already knows about it, whatever......
Online Tutorial


----------



## fun2sh (Nov 24, 2007)

wow dude. was in search of these


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Nov 24, 2007)

The Java Tutorial

The Java Tutorials are practical guides for programmers who want to use the Java programming language to create applications. They include hundreds of complete, working examples, and dozens of lessons. Groups of related lessons are organized into "trails".

*java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 24, 2007)

nice 1.
Another one:- Java Books


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 24, 2007)

^^guys, keep it up


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 24, 2007)

@tech.masti, welcome buddy!

*PHP Essentials*

This book covers each area of PHP in detail, from the basics of the scripting language through to object oriented programming, file and filesystem handling and MySQL and SQLite database access. Accompanied by extensive real world examples.

Online Book


----------



## fun2sh (Nov 24, 2007)

wow gud thread yaaro!!!!

but can any1 suggest which is the best ebook available. i hav downloaded many but didnt find any that interestin.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 24, 2007)

^ which eBook ? be more specific......


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 24, 2007)

python


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 24, 2007)

^ a small intro about the book will help! 

*Hackproofing MySQL*

MySQL claims to be the world's most popular open source database, and with good
reason. It is free, runs on a wide variety of platforms, is relatively simple, easy to
configure and performs well even under significant load. By comparison to some other
popular database management systems, configuring it is quite simple, but there are still a
sufficiently wide variety of security-relevant configuration issues to make securing it a
challenge.
This document is a brief outline of common attacks on MySQL and the steps that a
MySQL administrator can take to defend against them.

Download 263 KB!!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 15, 2007)

bumpety bum bump this thread is dying...

@gigacore: please add all our links to the first post.


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 15, 2007)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=73997#5 mirrored
*massmirror.com/e816984c765bf9ac1fa6f3b4be287491.html

Here is a nice list
*www.techtoolblog.com/archives/195-free-online-programming-books


----------



## Ron (Dec 15, 2007)

Gr8 Yaar
thnks


----------

